# Eclipse + Dropbox



## Guunni (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

Ein Freund und ich möchten an einem Java Projekt arbeiten und die Dateien über Dropbox austauschen.
Wir haben jetzt ein Eclipse Projekt in dem Dropboxordner, auf das wir beide Zugriff haben.

Wie kriege ich es hin, dass das Projekt auf beiden Computern funktioniert? 
Irgendwie scheinen die Libraries und Buildpaths kaputt zu sein. Kann ich da irgendwie beide Buildpaths reinkriegen?
Über "Add external JAR" wollte ich irgendwie das Projekt als Library einbinden, aber das hat nicht funktioniert...

Dass wir wirklich gleichzeitig an dem Projekt arbeiten können, ist erstmal zweitrangig. Es wär schon gut, wenn das Projekt
auf beiden Rechnern liefe.

Danke!


----------



## maki (4. Mai 2011)

Für sowas nimmt man nicht dropbox, sondern ein SCM wie zB. Subversion.


----------



## baphomet13 (30. Mai 2011)

Schließe mich maki an.

Es ist sehr einfach, also keine Scheu!

1) Einen Account bei einem der vielen kostenlosen SVN-Provider erstellen (z.B: f r e e p o s i t o r y -> redirect).
2) Das Subversive-Plugin für Eclipse (Subversive SVN Team Provider [Download-Site]) nebst den Polarion Connectors (Installation mahnt Eclipse entweder nach Neustart nach der Plugin-Installation selbst an, oder [Download-Site]) installieren.
3) Den Repo-Link Deines SVN kopieren und als SVN-Repository in Eclipse hinzufügen.
4) Zum erstmaligen Hochladen rechter Mausklick auf Projekt, dann Team > Share Project > Wizard folgen, danach neue Commits per Team > Commit.

Nun könnt Ihr Euren Code teilen ohne irgendwelchen Export-Import-Geschichten. Weiterhin sind natürlich die SVN-Features wie Branches, Tagfs, etc. äußerst hilfreich, selbst bei Kleinstprojekten.

(Aus dem Kopf geschrieben, daher keine Gewähr für Fehler)

Grüße,
B13


----------



## chalkbag (30. Mai 2011)

Natürlich sage ich, nutz Subversion, allein schon wegen den Merge-Konflikten.

Aber wenn es Dropbox sein muss könnte das mit Hilfe von Winmerge auch klappen.

Ich würde in die Dropbox nicht zwangsweise das ganze Projekt einstellen, es reicht wenn ihr dort nur euren src-Ordner ablegt. Diesen kannst du dann als Verknüpfung in dein Eclipse aufnehmen und wie gewohnt damit arbeiten.

Nimm svn.


----------



## Andi_CH (30. Mai 2011)

Wenn man einen Server hat ist SVN sicher die bessere Wahl, aber wenn man keinen hat kann auch DropBox funktionieren. Allerdings würde ich nur die Sourcefiles darüber austauschen und nicht den kompletten Workspace.
Weiter würde ich auf keinen Fall direkt im DropBox Ordner kompilieren - stell dir mal vor dein Kumpel ist gerade am ändern - da wird DropBox aktiv und du bekommst die halbgeänderten Packages.

Also solltet ihr meiner Meinung nach die DropBox sozusagen als Mailer benutzen, aber die Dateien bei Bedarf in euere Arbeitsverzeichnisse kopieren.


----------



## baphomet13 (30. Mai 2011)

Um SVN nutzen zu können brauch man absolut keine eigenen Server: 
Free online private SVN repositories - Stack Overflow
 10 Free SVN & Project Hosting Services @ Straw Dogs
etc.


----------



## Wildcard (31. Mai 2011)

IMO kann man im Team gar nicht sinnvoll ohne ein SCM wie Git oder SVN arbeiten. Dropbox ist definitiv kein Ersatz dafür.


----------



## Andi_CH (1. Jun 2011)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> IMO kann man im Team gar nicht sinnvoll ohne ein SCM wie Git oder SVN arbeiten. Dropbox ist definitiv kein Ersatz dafür.



Ich kann dir nur beipflichten - ich wusste halt echt nicht, dass es frei zugängliche svn-Server gibt.
Zwei Leute - Abgleich über Mail - hat zwar auch funktioniert, aber es war höchstens suboptimal 

Noch etwas zur Erheiterung:
Da ich wissen wollte was SCM exakt bedeutet, hab ich mal google gefüttert:
Segelclub Murten SCM
Schwimmclub Meilen (SM)
Student Christian Movement


----------



## Wildcard (2. Jun 2011)

Andi_CH hat gesagt.:


> Noch etwas zur Erheiterung:
> Da ich wissen wollte was SCM exakt bedeutet, hab ich mal google gefüttert:
> Segelclub Murten SCM
> Schwimmclub Meilen (SM)
> Student Christian Movement



Revision control - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

